# Fare la cacca



## Nijan

Why "fare la cacca" is considered offensive in the dictionary? I don't know if "take a shit" should be considered a good translation, as "shit" seems to me  coarser than the italian "cacca".  What do you think about it? Can you come up with another possible translation?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You can "have a poo".


----------



## Nijan

Thank you, sorry for the exclamation mark.


----------



## nami90pieces_west_MCL

Paulfromitaly said:


> You can "have a poo".



Hi.

So it's good if a baby says 'Mom i had a poo'?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've heard "to take a dump." I don't use it but it is "cleaner".

Other options:

"To do a number 2". (1- la pipí, 2-la pupú)

"To poop" (child talk that is often used by adults)

Little kids often say "I have to go potty" (but this can be "number 1" or "number 2") Adults don't say "go potty". "Potty" is the "vasino". However, kids say "Go potty" even if they are toilet trained and use the regular toilet.

BTW, do they say "1" and "2" in Italy?


----------



## pandinorombante

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've heard "to take a dump." I don't use it but it is "cleaner".
> 
> Other options:
> 
> "To do a number 2". (1- la pipí, 2-la pupú)
> 
> "To poop" (child talk that is often used by adults)
> 
> Little kids often say "I have to go potty" (but this can be "number 1" or "number 2") Adults don't say "go potty". "Potty" is the "vasino". However, kids say "Go potty" even if they are toilet trained and use the regular toilet.
> 
> BTW, do they say "1" and "2" in Italy?



No.

"to do a number 2" --> "fare la cacca"
"to do a number 1" --> "fare la pipì"

Interesting thread anyway... I will be careful with numbers then...


----------



## nosebleed

Cassidy's Mom said:


> BTW, do they say "1" and "2" in Italy?



Personalmente non ho mai usato nessun numero per indicare i miei bisogni quand'ero piccolo.


----------



## nami90pieces_west_MCL

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've heard "to take a dump." I don't use it but it is "cleaner".
> 
> Other options:
> 
> "To do a number 2". (1- la pipí, 2-la pupú)
> 
> "To poop" (child talk that is often used by adults)
> 
> Little kids often say "I have to go potty" (but this can be "number 1" or "number 2") Adults don't say "go potty". "Potty" is the "vasino". However, kids say "Go potty" even if they are toilet trained and use the regular toilet.
> 
> BTW, do they say "1" and "2" in Italy?



Then, 

I even haven't understood.

A child says

I have to do a numer 1 or 2

I have to go potty

But If I am not a child, what can I say?

[what does 'child talk that is often used by adults' mean?]


----------



## franzdj

In American slang:

"drop a deuce"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nami90pieces_west_MCL said:


> But If I am not a child, what can I say?



I need to go to the toilette.
People don't usually need further information about what you want to do once you're there..


----------



## Einstein

But one might say to one's friends _Excuse me while I go for a crap_.


----------



## marcio3000

I'd suggest _to take a dump_ as a polite way to say that.


----------



## london calling

marcio3000 said:


> I'd suggest _to take a dump_ as a polite way to say that.


 
Yes, but if you say it in Britain no-one will understand you...


----------



## marcio3000

london calling said:


> Yes, but if you say it in Britain no-one will understand you...


Oh ok, I didn't know that.I usually refer to the *A*merican-*E*nglish


----------



## mammut68

> BTW, do they say "1" and "2" in Italy?


 
In italian we say sometime:
Fare il servizio *grande*: la cacca
Fare il servizio *piccolo*: la pipì.
But I'm afraid it isn't elegant speech.


----------



## Biondo

Sorry to revive this thread but I would like to add that another polite and rather amusing way to say "taking a poo" is "excuse me a moment while I go and drop the kids off at the pool"


----------



## marcio3000

Biondo said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but I would like to add that another polite and rather amusing way to say "taking a poo" is "excuse me a moment while I go and drop the kids off at the pool"



Ahah divertente


----------



## oliver3

Mai usato la parola "cacca" in quanto considerata sconveniente dalla mia famiglia (erano altri tempi... gli anni '60, e la mamma maestra...). Si diceva "devo fare la pupù" o "devo andare di corpo".

Ricordo che in montagna un modo elegante, tra alpinisti ed escursionisti, era di dire "mi fermo a _far acqua_" o "devo _far acqua_" per indicare la pipì, o anche "Devo fare una telefonata". Quando invece ci si doveva fermare per qualcosa di più solido... veniva bandita ogni remora e dicevano chiaramente: "Devo cagare!" gettando le donne nella peggior costernazione possibile.

_Sic transit gloria mundi..._


----------



## oliver3

Paulfromitaly said:


> I need to go to the toilette.
> People don't usually need further information about what you want to do once you're there..


 
Forse a volte - tra coniugi, se non addirittura tra colleghi - si cerca la precisione per far capire se si sta via tanto o poco...

E se l'aria del gabinetto diventa irrespirabile, ricordo un collega che usciva e diceva a chi stava entrando: "Non ti consiglio... peggio di Seveso!". E tutti capivamo, cambiando piano per cercare un'altra toilette!!!


----------



## london calling

Biondo said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but I would like to add that another polite and rather amusing way to say "taking a poo" is "excuse me a moment while I go and drop the kids off at the pool"


 
Nice one!
And if you'd just downed four pints of beer, you have to _see a man about a dog,_ wouldn't you!

Incidentally, FAO all non natives, this is quite definitely BE......


----------



## marcio3000

london calling said:


> Incidentally, FAO all non natives, this is quite definitely BE......


Can somebody translate this in Italian?


----------



## london calling

marcio3000 said:


> Can somebody translate this in Italian?


 
Perdonami!
Volevo dire ai voi madrelingua italiani che questo è British English!

Quando uno beve un sacco di birra, si sa cosa poi deve andare a fare, no? In BE dicono (i maschi) : _I have to see a man about a dog_ __

Ciao e buona domenica
Jo


----------



## Signora Spider

"I have to see a man about a dog" is not only used for "going to the toilet" - it is used in many situations where you do not want to tell another person what you are doing.

"Where are you going?" ask the wife
"I have to see a man about a dog" replies the husband (he is probably going to the bar and doesn't want her to know)  It's a way to tell someone to "mind their own business"


----------



## monachina

In AE an informal (among close friends/family) way of saying "fare la cacca" (and less crude than "to take a crap  or shit ") is "*to poop*" or "*to go poop*":
_I have to poop
He went poop
She pooped
I was pooping
_

Another funny, but crude, way to say it is "*to pinch a loaf*"

Of course, the most polite form in AE is to say "use the restroom"


----------



## digitstudios

Paulfromitaly said:


> I need to go to the toilette.
> People don't usually need further information about what you want to do once you're there..


 
Can I say that to my confidential friends?

I made a lot of shit


----------



## Paulfromitaly

digitstudios said:


> Can I say that to my confidential friends?
> 
> I made a lot of shit



Non credo che lo direbbero così, ma si capisce  
Prova con: I delivered a huge floater! (anzi no, non provare!)


----------



## psr

Noi dicevamo "going to spend a penny" per urinare con poi la modifica di "going to spend a pound" per defecare.


----------



## digitstudios

psr said:


> Noi dicevamo "going to spend a penny" per urinare con poi la modifica di "going to spend a pound" per defecare.


 

Quindi sarebbe un modo di dire? (Idiom)


----------



## psr

Digistudios, sì e mi pare di ricordare che deriva dal fatto che un penny era il prezzo d'entrata per i gabinetti pubblici quindi come dire "andare in bagno". L'uso del "pound" forse è stato coniato dalla nostra famiglia


----------



## monachina

digitstudios said:


> Can I say that to my confidential friends?
> 
> I made a lot of shit




Here you are using the *past tense*, so you are describing what happened rather than what you are going to do.  Obviously this is rarely a discussion matter, except perhaps among close male friends!  I've heard men talk about feeling much lighter in weight after coming out of the bathroom:  
"I feel five pounds lighter"


----------



## edfnl

Si potrebbe fare una classifica, dal più volgare al "elegante" e  più infantile?
Così ci regoliamo meglio! 

tipo in italiano
"devo cagare"
"devo fare la cacca!"
"devo fare la pupù"
"devo fare una commissione" D)

una mia amica oltretutto diceva sempre "devo fare la TRE-OTTO (c= lettera nr.3 ; acca (h) lettera nr. 8 )


----------



## Murphy

marcio3000 said:


> I'd suggest _to take a dump_ as a polite way to say that.


 


london calling said:


> Yes, but if you say it in Britain no-one will understand you...


I think most people would understand you in Britain these days, but I certainly wouldn't recommend it as a "polite" way of saying it. It would be considered pretty crude even though not officially vulgar. If you want to make a "good impression" with anyone except the local rugby team, I would avoid it


----------



## giusyna

oliver3 said:


> Mai usato la parola "cacca" in quanto considerata sconveniente dalla mia famiglia (erano altri tempi... gli anni '60, e la mamma maestra...). Si diceva "devo fare la pupù" o "devo andare di corpo".
> 
> Ricordo che in montagna un modo elegante *warn*, tra alpinisti ed escursionisti, era di dire "mi fermo a _far acqua_" o "devo _far acqua_" per indicare la pipì, o anche "Devo fare una telefonata". Quando invece ci si doveva fermare per qualcosa di più solido... veniva bandita ogni remora e dicevano chiaramente: "Devo cagare!" gettando le donne nella peggior costernazione possibile.
> 
> _Sic transit gloria mundi..._



Ciao
...._Mi fermo a fare acqua_....è sicuramente inelegante.....scusami ma è davvero orribile da sentire....per non parlare dell'espressione "devo  C...e".... metterebbe in soggezione chiunque , uomo o donna che sia!

Ti faccio un esempio: tu esci acena con una donna e improvvisamente devi andare in bagno: e cosa dici  <<Scusami cara vado un attimo a fare un pò d'acqua>>
Non si può proprio sentire


----------



## edfnl

Ahah, ma dai, un po' di senso dell'umorismo 
Sempre meglio di chi dice  "devo andare a fare PLIN PLIN" ! °____°


----------



## nami90pieces_west_MCL

edfnl said:


> Si potrebbe fare una classifica, dal più volgare al "elegante" e  più infantile?
> Così ci regoliamo meglio!
> 
> tipo in italiano
> "devo cagare"
> "devo fare la cacca!"
> "devo fare la pupù"
> "devo fare una commissione" D)
> 
> una mia amica oltretutto diceva sempre "devo fare la TRE-OTTO (c= lettera nr.3 ; acca (h) lettera nr. 8 )



.divertente, la TRE-OTTO. lo comincerò ad usare anche io.

.ok la classifica in italian, adesso potresti farla in inglese?


----------



## Signora Spider

In english.. "tre -otto" would be "number 2".  "Number two" rhymes with "poo"


----------



## saltapicchio

My grandmother said "vado a fare un goccio d'acqua" (go to make a drop of water).
In Rome is possible to say "cambiare acqua alle olive" (alle olive conservate sotto acqua e sale periodicamente si cambia l'acqua per depurarle dall'eccesso di sale) but the best sentence you can hear in Rome for "vado a fare la cacca" is "vado a fare una chiacchierata con il Papa" (me vado a ffa' 'na chiacchierata cor Papa), letterally "I go to make a chat with the Pope". 

Ciao


----------



## bbrouter

Ho le idee confuse... 
se devo chiedere a un bambino piccolo (che porta il pannolino) se sta facendo o se ha fatto la cacca/pipi posso rispettivamente usare:
Are you pooping? Are you peeing?
Did you poop? Did you pee?

Intuisco che l'uso delle espressioni "number 1" e "number 2" possano essere usate quando un bambino ha gia' 4-5 anni di eta'. Ma ad un bambino di 1-2 anni se gli parlo di numeri non credo mi possa capire.

C'e' anche un modo di riferirsi, sempre a un bambino piccolo, con un'espressione carina del tipo "ma che bella pupu/caccona dura dura che hai fatto!"


----------



## violadaprile

Ma no bbrouter
è ovvio che a un bambino piccolo chiedi "se se sta facendo o se ha fatto la cacca/pipi", i bambini più sono piccoli e meno sono in grado di capire le metafore. Notare che "cacca" e pipi" sono già eufemismi infantili.

E poi i nostri vecchi dicevano "*Pipì d'angelo ...*",  intendendo che le loro non sono cose sporche.

Number qualunquenumero mi pare un po' grezza, ma del resto siamo abituati ad associare un tabù di linguaggio alle funzioni corporali, per cui è facile trovare sgradevole qualunque trermine. Non mi piace tantissimo neanche l'espressione "Nature calls" sentita spesso in inglese, non da italiani ma da non madrelingua.

Un modo, non elegante ma quanto meno simpatico, invalso negli scorsi anni è dire "Torno subito. Mi scappa di fumare!", dove l'espressione "mi scappa" si riferisce solo a quello  Infatti si può usare anche da sola: "Mi scappa" e già è tutto detto!

In verità oggi noi diciamo per lo più "vado alla toilette" oppure "vado in bagno", con l'immancabile risposta srupita "ma ti vai a fare una doccia??" (oo)

Una persona veramente "bon ton", in realtà non dice niente, al massimo, se è una signora, "va a incipriarsi il naso"
Per non sentirsi rispondere "même les petit cochons fait-il sans le dire" (anche i piccoli maialini lo fanno senza dirlo),
espressione francese in uso anche da noi.

C'è anche una faccenda di privacy, per cui nessuno è tenuto a specificare cosa va a fare 
imho


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti...interessante thread!

@ Viola: e dire che sono Torinese e da noi i francesi hanno importato un po' di frasi ma non ho mai sentito quella da te proposta.....si impara sempre qualcosa.

In Inglese ho sentito anche: "reach the loo for the poo" che mi ha fatto ammazzar dal ridere (o qualcosa di simile....ero un po' annebbiato dalle pinte)

In italiano, una cosa che si dice spesso nel mio gruppo di amici e che trovo assai risibile è: "*vado a far chiedere pietà al cesso\" *per indicare una "seduta" di una certa intensità.

Ricordo che, in italiano datato, si usava anche indicare il gabinetto come "la ritirata", per cui *usare la ritirata *era un modo di indicare la necessità di andare in bagno.

Il problema è che noi italiani siamo terribilmente creativi, per cui non so se potremmo essere esaustivi nel tentativo di raggruppare modi di dire gergali


----------



## Tunalagatta

Ciao,

la domanda nuova è questa, quindi possiamo rimanere "on-topic", per favore?



bbrouter said:


> Ho le idee confuse...
> se devo chiedere a un bambino piccolo (che porta il pannolino) se sta facendo o se ha fatto la cacca/pipi posso rispettivamente usare:
> Are you pooping? Are you peeing?
> Did you poop? Did you pee?


  Direi di si, però non è che ho molta esperienza in questo campo.."Poop" è piuttosto AmEng, mentre "poo" è usato in BrEng, cioè "Are you doing a poo?" "Did you do a poo/have you done a poo?" "Fare pipì" è un altro argomento e puoi guardare qua: Fare la pipi


bbrouter said:


> C'e' anche un modo di riferirsi, sempre a un bambino piccolo, con un'espressione carina del tipo "ma che bella pupu/caccona dura dura che hai fatto!"



Magari, "What a lovely big poo you've just done!" .


----------



## bbrouter

grazie Tunalagatta, mi hai anche chiarito il fatto che bisogna usare "to do" e non "to make" perche' anche su questo avevo dei dubbi.


----------



## london calling

My mother's favourite question was "Have you been poos?". I recycled it when number one son was born!


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> My mother's favourite question was "Have you been poos?". I recycled it when number one son was born!


In our family we had an even shorter version: "Have you been?" The meaning was clear.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> In our family we had an even shorter version: "Have you been?" The meaning was clear.


That comes from one of those very old sitcoms/radio programmes (_Has he been?_ ). Can't remember which one, mind you. All I can remember is that a woman used to say it...).

Still used by pater...


Edit: "Nearest and Dearest".


----------



## Mozzy88

Hi,
I'm in an Australian share house, unfortunately I have to invite my housemate not to  shit in the shower...How can I say it politely? I understand that "shit" is too voulgar and "poo" is for kids..Any suggestions?


----------



## Tegs

Hi Mozzy, welcome to the forum 

Please give the Italian sentence you would say in this scenario, then your English translation, and we will help you improve your translation.


----------



## anglomania1

Mozzy88 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in an Australian share house, unfortunately I have to invite my housemate not to  shit in the shower...How can I say it politely? I understand that "shit" is too voulgar and "poo" is for kids..Any suggestions?


Hi Mozzy88,
If your flatmate is doing something so disgusting as pooing in the shower and leaving enough evidence to make it necessary to ask them not to do it, why on earth are you worried about being vulgar?????!!!!!
Anyway, I think I'd say "would you mind not pooing in the shower?" Or " can you please not poo in the shower?". I don't think poo is only for children.


----------



## MR1492

Mozzy,

I agree with anglo!!!! That's disgusting. Just tell them not to shit in the shower or you will clean it up by dropping the residue in their bed. Then, mush up some chocolate and leave some on their sheets.  I bet they change their ways.

Phil


----------



## anglomania1

MR1492 said:


> Mozzy,
> 
> I agree with anglo!!!! That's disgusting. Just tell them not to shit in the shower or you will clean it up by dropping the residue in their bed. Then, mush up some chocolate and leave some on their sheets.  I bet they change their ways.
> 
> Phil


I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you, Phil!!


----------



## MR1492

Thanks, anglo.  I was reminded of the scene in "Caddyshack" with Bill Murray when he was a lifeguard.

Phil


----------



## anglomania1

MR1492 said:


> Thanks, anglo.  I was reminded of the scene in "Caddyshack" with Bill Murray when he was a lifeguard.
> 
> Phil


So it didn't come from your diabolical mind, then??


----------



## MR1492

I didn't say that exactly, anglo.  Every so often my Sicilian genes kick in!

Phil


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


anglomania1 said:


> why on earth are you worried about being vulgar?????!!!!!


"don't get/drop a deuce in the shower (please _tanto per essere un po' educati_)"


----------



## You little ripper!

You might want to look for new accommodation that is not a pigsty. In the meantime:
_
Do you mind not defecating in the shower? It's disgusting!_


----------



## Mozzy88

anglomania1 said:


> Hi Mozzy88,
> If your flatmate is doing something so disgusting as pooing in the shower and leaving enough evidence to make it necessary to ask them not to do it, why on earth are you worried about being vulgar?????!!!!!
> Anyway, I think I'd say "would you mind not pooing in the shower?" Or " can you please not poo in the shower?". I don't think poo is only for children.


You are right guys, it is really disgusting...and I had to clean it! But, you know, I want to be always polite...I am a foreigner here, I want to be perfect with locals! 
Thanks for the clarification! 
[He replied that it's because of irritable bowel syndrome. Hope he understood that I want him to clean.]


----------



## Einstein

You could say, "I'm sorry to hear about your bowel syndrome, but that's no reason for not cleaning it up. You should always leave the shower perfectly clean."

You may be a foreigner, but I imagine you're paying rent, so your rights are equal.
The Italians are one of the cleanest nations, but it would be extremely unjust to believe that your flatmate's behaviour is typically Australian! He's the one out of line, not you.


----------



## MR1492

Mozzy,

Well, he may have irritable bowel syndrome but I'm certain you are the one who is really irritated!  Regardless, that's no reason to leave the shower in such a state.  Good luck with your roommate issue.

Phil

P.S.  The chocolate bar in his bed is always a last resort solution, you know!


----------

